# Prescription Drugs - Zoloft



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Is Zoloft a medicine I can get in Dubai?
If I bring my prescription from the USA will it be honored?
Is it better to bring a year supply?

Thanks!


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

MagillaG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is Zoloft a medicine I can get in Dubai?
> If I bring my prescription from the USA will it be honored?
> ...


If you do need to bring medicine with you, and it is not on the banned list, then bring the prescription.

Just be aware that a lot of people have stuck in jail waiting for prescription. but even if you have one i would advise you to call the UAE embassy in USA or the USA embassy in UAE to find out whether Zoloft is permitted.

I really don't know whether you can get it in Dubai but don't try to take it there without formal clarification. especially when you have in mind for one year supply.


----------



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

Turns out is is controlled and I will have to have the UAE Embassy in Washington DC stamp it. Unfortunately I live in Colorado, which is a 28 hour drive....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MagillaG said:


> Turns out is is controlled and I will have to have the UAE Embassy in Washington DC stamp it. Unfortunately I live in Colorado, which is a 28 hour drive....


Postal service? Courier?

Have you checked to find out if it's available in the UAE? If it is you can simply go to a doctor here and get a prescription.

-


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Postal service? Courier?
> 
> Have you checked to find out if it's available in the UAE? If it is you can simply go to a doctor here and get a prescription.
> 
> -


My experience with controlled meds is that a specialist will need to prescribe, and only a month's supply at a time. If at all possible, I would recommend either a postal service/courier option or else bringing a year's supply. Otherwise, you may end up having to visit a psychiatrist each month for a refill.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PolarBear said:


> My experience with controlled meds is that a specialist will need to prescribe, and only a month's supply at a time. If at all possible, I would recommend either a postal service/courier option or else bringing a year's supply. Otherwise, you may end up having to visit a psychiatrist each month for a refill.


Yes, a prescription is required (no one said it wasn't!) and there are limits. I DO NOT recommend trying to bring in, whether personally or by post, a controlled medication unless the recipient is keen to spend time in jail. Courier deliveries to the UAE are checked so it wouldn't get through.

-


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Yes, a prescription is required (no one said it wasn't!) and there are limits. I DO NOT recommend trying to bring in, whether personally or by post, a controlled medication unless the recipient is keen to spend time in jail. Courier deliveries to the UAE are checked so it wouldn't get through.
> 
> -


What I meant was that a GP won't prescribe, which means the original poster would need to plan for monthly visits to a specialist whose time may or may not be covered by insurance. If not covered by insurance that can get very expensive, so another legal way of bringing the medication is likely preferable.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Many decent GPs can prescribe restricted medications and will provide repeat prescriptions each month without additional charge.
-


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Many decent GPs can prescribe restricted medications and will provide repeat prescriptions each month without additional charge.
> -


Good to know - certainly hasn't been my experience..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PolarBear said:


> Good to know - certainly hasn't been my experience..


Let me know if you want me to give you the name of some decent clinics that will do this. Sadly, some don't as a means of making more money.

-


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Let me know if you want me to give you the name of some decent clinics that will do this. Sadly, some don't as a means of making more money.
> 
> -


Yes please  I was categorically told by on GP that he could not prescribe any controlled medications, and the specialist required a visit for each prescription refill. Lucky insurance covers it, which may be why they insist on the visit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PolarBear said:


> Yes please  I was categorically told by on GP that he could not prescribe any controlled medications, and the specialist required a visit for each prescription refill. Lucky insurance covers it, which may be why they insist on the visit. Thanks for your help.


That GP probably doesn't have the permission to prescribe controlled drugs. 

Once you have made one more post the Personal Message facility will be activated and I'll forward some information.
-


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> That GP probably doesn't have the permission to prescribe controlled drugs.
> 
> Once you have made one more post the Personal Message facility will be activated and I'll forward some information.
> -


Excellent - thanks!


----------



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

I was in Dubai in March and arrived for a month with a 2 month supply. Then again in May-June with a 3 month supply. Both trips were before I knew about the 1 month supply limit! No problems either time. 

I'm not sure I want to press my luck for a 3rd time........ 

They sure do make it difficult.


----------

